# Youtube HD HUGE FPS dropouts



## Cvrk (Feb 7, 2015)

I am tired.Had to start with this,because it's 20:38 in my country but i have been researching this for 2 days,and this is what i feel right now.Then i released,why don't i ask about this on the forum.
Did not have these problems in the past.
*Youtube HD HUGE FPS dropouts ,*and if we fix this,somebody out there on the planet will search for this and find this thread.So we are not just doing it for me,we are helping humanity as well.
Downloaded ultra hd videos had no problem playing them. But in live streaming things don't work.
Installed adobe player,disabled in chrome plugin browser the player left only the one in windows(just like in all the 157 tutorials that i have read about)
Disabled hardware acceleration.On or off....different ways,same thing.
Installed Magic Actions for youtube,did the tutorial ,the whole thing, nothing helped. 
Used CCleaner ...this usually helps.But not now.
Enable/Disable GPU Up-scaling ...ITC processing. No idea what these are,but i tweked with them jsut in case.Nothing worked.
And i noticed i can't go above 30 fps.It's like blocked on 30. Even with 240p.So strange.
Internet Explorer is the same.So it's not just Google Chrome.
My internet download /upload speed is fine,just in case you were wondering.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 7, 2015)

Install teh HTML5 plugin for Firefox to force HTML5 use, uninstall any codec packs and reinstall Shark007 Advanced codec pack and make sure you run through it and enable hardware acceleration "DXVA" where available.


Also post a screenshot of the stats for nerds on a high bitrate video so we can see how many frames, and what your connection is doing, it may be your ISP throttling youtube bandwidth.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 7, 2015)

Is this just watching Hd vids or are you trying to livestream hd vids with like Twitch?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Check your gpu and cpu fan. If they are not clean, clean them. Adjust youtube to 720p initially.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 7, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Check your gpu and cpu fan. If they are not clean, clean them. Adjust youtube to 720p initially.


Did that before you suggested.But thank you. For those who don't know.you can set to any value,including 720p as i have,with the magic actions plugin for Chrome.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Is this just watching Hd vids or are you trying to livestream hd vids with like Twitch?


I watch HD vids.



Steevo said:


> Install teh HTML5 plugin for Firefox to force HTML5 use, uninstall any codec packs and reinstall Shark007 Advanced codec pack and make sure you run through it and enable hardware acceleration "DXVA" where available.
> 
> 
> Also post a screenshot of the stats for nerds on a high bitrate video so we can see how many frames, and what your connection is doing, it may be your ISP throttling youtube bandwidth.


Using the HTML5 makes it even worse. With Flash player i can do 30fps almost in 1080p.With HTML 5 i can't.I get like 5 fps. with 250 dropped. I use and always used K-Lite Mega Codec Pack.
For the simple fact ,that i have NO more options,i will give that a try. Scientific purposes only


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 7, 2015)

What stuff do i tick,and what do i don't ?




Btw....this shark codec,doesn't have a player,like K-Lite Mega Codec has. ...now i got only the Windows Media Player.Were do i get the Shark player.Can't find it on there website.
And no,after install. Restarted the PC. These shark codecs don't do no good. Same thing.And yes i did uninstalled the K-lite.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 7, 2015)

The html5 and flash are not configurable for browsers.

Try firefox beta or nightly builds they work just fine with videos.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 7, 2015)

I did not understand what you said. I don't have Firefox. I have IE and Chrome. I just tested Daylimotion and in 1080p i have 25fps. So i don't think it's youtube's fault.


----------



## arbiter (Feb 7, 2015)

Are the videos you tring to watch ones that use 60fps? if they are that would be why. 60fps is nasty to decode without dropping frames out the butt.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 7, 2015)

arbiter said:


> Are the videos you tring to watch ones that use 60fps? if they are that would be why. 60fps is nasty to decode without dropping frames out the butt.


Again,i don't understand. But these are the kind of videos i wanna watch. 









And i just used a software called 4kvideodownloader_3.4. And i downloaded this exact video in the highest resolution.It had 680mb. And it runs at 60 fps no lag on Windows Media Player. 
The problem is definitely when i watch online.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Id say its your plug in. I watch youtube content without any fault.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 7, 2015)

http://nightly.mozilla.org/

download this shit and be done with it already.............


----------



## Steevo (Feb 7, 2015)

I only get drops when it buffers, and I blame that on Charter, they seem to be taking a Comcastic approach recently to internet and some packet shaping that net neutrality will remove if it passes. 

If you are rendering in hardware and are experiencing drops update your video drivers, run a system report from Aida and post it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2015)

And don't lower hardware acceleration that maybe whats causing your issues. Have you tried downloading the vid then replaying it from your harddrive?


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 8, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> And don't lower hardware acceleration that maybe whats causing your issues. Have you tried downloading the vid then replaying it from your harddrive?


You make sense. Lowering the hardware acceleration,in my mind will lower performance.
Yes,like i said. I downloaded to the hdd the video above and not just that one,many more in the 2k res. 60 fps solid all the time.
I have pointed this out before: even in 240p for example i can't get past 30 fps!!! I used to have 220 FPS in a res like 240p. Now it's just blocked at 30fps....no wonder i have this bad drop with higher resolutions.
And i noticed this playing videos of 2k and 1080p and other type on local HDD. It's blocked at 60 FPS. In all resolutions. Why i can't get past 60 ? As if i have some limitations.


natr0n said:


> http://nightly.mozilla.org/
> 
> download this shit and be done with it already.............


Will give it a try.....report back


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 8, 2015)

It's not the browser.All of them have same problem. I just tried Mozilla,now.Same deal.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> I am tired.Had to start with this,because it's 20:38 in my country but i have been researching this for 2 days,and this is what i feel right now.Then i released,why don't i ask about this on the forum.
> Did not have these problems in the past.
> *Youtube HD HUGE FPS dropouts ,*and if we fix this,somebody out there on the planet will search for this and find this thread.So we are not just doing it for me,we are helping humanity as well.
> Downloaded ultra hd videos had no problem playing them. But in live streaming things don't work.
> ...




almost all youtube videos are 30FPS. only a rare select  few are 60FPS, and they were all released in late 2014 or this year. You'll also notice they're only stereo audio.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 8, 2015)

True that. Noticed this last night. 
Still something happened. Could play any video with no lag,like a month ago. And i reinstalled my windows,format and all that. Installed all my software back. And for about 4 days i noticed this huge issues. 
I feel like i'm missing something,or a setting that needs to be tweaked. 
I deleted all my codecs. Researching this further....codecs mess up your windows big time. Some moderator/ expert on a random google website suggested LAV Filters + MPC-HC is all you need. Still this did not improve my problem,but will run it like this from now on. That guy had serious data to back up his arguments.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> True that. Noticed this last night.
> Still something happened. Could play any video with no lag,like a month ago. And i reinstalled my windows,format and all that. Installed all my software back. And for about 4 days i noticed this huge issues.
> I feel like i'm missing something,or a setting that needs to be tweaked.
> I deleted all my codecs. Researching this further....codecs mess up your windows big time. Some moderator/ expert on a random google website suggested LAV Filters + MPC-HC is all you need. Still this did not improve my problem,but will run it like this from now on. That guy had serious data to back up his arguments.



i use the CCCP codec pack, which basically uses those as defaults with a few extra codecs for compatibility when they dont suffice.

sure its not just your internet provider? as far as streaming video playback goes, its either internets not fast enough, or CPU is not fast enough (thermal throttling?)


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 8, 2015)

Happens to me too for some time about a month or so, video stutters for a second but audio is fine, i mostly watch documentaries so its not much of a problem, i have no codec packs installed.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 8, 2015)

Mussels said:


> i use the CCCP codec pack, which basically uses those as defaults with a few extra codecs for compatibility when they dont suffice.
> 
> sure its not just your internet provider? as far as streaming video playback goes, its either internets not fast enough, or CPU is not fast enough (thermal throttling?)


Internet is as fast as it gets. Tested.
As for CPU thermal throttling??......pff.........now i need to do more research ? What is that,how can i know if it's running...or if i even have it ? 
Doesn't GPU affect video ? What's this has to do with CPU ?


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes the Thermal Throttling is enabled in bios. I read about it,and it's supposed to stay like that so the cpu wont explode.
Now i almost have no lag in 1440K,but the cpu goes up to 65%.In 2k the cpu is 100% all the time,and super lag!
I have disabled Thermal Throttling.
With hardware acceleration ticked i get 10 fps. Without it i go up to 25-28fps in a 2k
In 60fps  videos like this one 







   or this one 









Sometimes it can go up to 35fps.Still not 60,but i can watch it at least.
Come to think of it,maybe i never got 60 even back in the days. But now the lag is almost gone and i'm happy.

But DO NOT turn of the thermal throttling if you have a bad cooling. I get in these videos CPU up to 45 C ,in anything else,it goes to 37-40C .So i think it's a good cooling.

One more thing. Leave your video to buffer all the way to 100%. Otherwise you will still experience lagging.Anything less then 2k,i'm good ,going to more then 40fps even with video still buffering. 

I also installed a plug-in for chrome called Disable Youtube™ HTML5 Player 1.1. So i never use the html 5. It helped for me.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2015)

those videos play smoothly for me at 1080p. how are you measuring FPS? in the HTML5 'stats fpr nerds', i see no FPS readout - nor settings for hardware acceleration. are you still using flash?


the second video is 1440p 30FPS, the comments of just about everyone state that.

First video appears to be the same - it has 4K options (that i cant play as my internet is too slow), but 30FPS is the only option.


compare to this youtube video, where the resolution settings actually let you choose 60FPS as an option:


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 8, 2015)

Even if i w8 for the video to 100% load. I can't play it without lag on 1080p. I have 9 fps...This is so BAD! I NEVER had these problems.....


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> Even if i w8 for the video to 100% load. I can't play it without lag on 1080p. I have 9 fps...This is so BAD! I NEVER had these problems.....



are you running flash or HTML5. is your CPU overheating while playing the videos, like i asked earlier.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 9, 2015)

What's the memory useage like on your pc when you use your browser and view a youtube video? Have you tried another browser because that might indicate that its a plug in or browser specific problem.
HTML5 was in beta for youtube and you had to opt in, now it is default but i haven't had any problems with it at all. I am also pretty sure that youtube retroactively re encoded older videos that where uploaded in higher frame rates than 30fps; there are also 45fps, 50 and 60fps videos.

Oh one problem i had with 1080p 60fps videos was that videos would frame drop like mad and it wasn't my browser or systems fault. Theres some problem with hardware acceleration in Google Chrome with 1080p 60fps youtube videos and if i disable HW acceleration it works fine. If your CPU is way too slow for 1080p video at 60fps then obviously it will still run like crapola. I don't have a problem running 720p 60fps or plain 1080p 4k (30fps) with hardware acceleration so i just assume its a bug.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 11, 2015)

Flash. In HTML i noticed its even worse...or so  i think. And yes.From a normal 40 C degrees .in 2 minutes it goes to 58-59 C.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2015)

There lies your problem


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 11, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> There lies your problem


....and the solution. It it wasn't always like that.I did not have these problems. Something happened,cant fix it.
I've installed Battlefield 3.I could run it at very high settings.Now i can't. I have lag at high settings. 
It's not just youtube videos.....gaming now as well. The Windows is brand new,it has 1 month since i  just reinstalled it.
Forget about the drivers etc,directx C++ Netframeworks,i got them all.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> ....and the solution. It it wasn't always like that.I did not have these problems. Something happened,cant fix it.
> I've installed Battlefield 3.I could run it at very high settings.Now i can't. I have lag at high settings.
> It's not just youtube videos.....gaming now as well. The Windows is brand new,it has 1 month since i  just reinstalled it.
> Forget about the drivers etc,directx C++ Netframeworks,i got them all.



Cant fix it? Take it to a shop or buy another. Seems this issue is too far beyond your physical capability to repair.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 11, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> ....and the solution. It it wasn't always like that.I did not have these problems. Something happened,cant fix it.
> I've installed Battlefield 3.I could run it at very high settings.Now i can't. I have lag at high settings.
> It's not just youtube videos.....gaming now as well. The Windows is brand new,it has 1 month since i  just reinstalled it.
> Forget about the drivers etc,directx C++ Netframeworks,i got them all.


Sounds like something in your machine is overheating. If this is the computer in your system specs, I would remount all of your coolers with some fresh thermal compound and if you're using the stock cooling on that CPU to replace it in the near future. If temps get too high, it will throttle back and it will skip. The most sure fire sign of this is if videos start smooth then get choppy, as opposed to being choppy the entire time.

Side note: Those videos you linked worked fine on my Macbook Pro with Retina @ 4k and was smooth as butter. I doubt it's the videos themselves.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2015)

as i stated much earlier, you're overheating. fix your CPU cooler.


----------

